# 28 year marriage on the rocks



## sunlover (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I have a long time marriage on the rocks. Back in June 08 my daughter & I went to Vegas for some sun! when my hubby picked us up fromt he airport she noticed the radio station was changed. Said "Dad, you don't listen to this music!" He replied "I needed it to stay awake". He picked us up at 12am.

Got home & he washed & changed the bedding. He was just in the ER for hurting his back ..anyways the bedding thing bothered me a little.

Then that morning I have his old cell phone # for when he had a painting business 6 yrs. This woman called & asked for him by NAME, I have had calls before & I tell them to call his new # not thinking anything at all about it they are women & usually they ask for his new number & I give it. 

This one mumbled something & just hung up real fast. I got a punch in the stomach & said that's wierd! My daughter was there when the call came in. I then had her call the person back & my daughter announced who she was by name & the person?Lisa hung up on her!
Okay, I was pissed then. It all didn't look good for the hubby.
I told hubby what happened & then asked him if he was having an affair & he went off like a BOMB! He blamed me for an affair 
]said How does he know I'm not having an affair!

said I treat him like my mom treated my step dad & totally went on the defense.I was very upfset. 

See, I'm disabled, no income had a very bad accident & suffer from fatigue & sleep a lot. He is my support. I got a settlement & didn't know what I had in the bank. I went down to the bank that day, found out & was shocked $170,000.00 was gone in 2 years! OMG! I pulled the monies & put in my own account & freaked.
He found out & was PISSED!!
I would like to know what you all think?
I have a Dr from the accident & was talking to him & told him all that happened. I told the Dr I would forgive him because of the accident & all. 
Well, One day right after that my hubby called me mental names I got really drunk & crashed his truck in my garden. I have legal matters to face now & he left & won't come home.
I had to file seperation because he went to the bank & drew out $159,000.000 against the house on a open home Equity loan we had made right when I got hurt. He said he was affraid I would take it. I DIDN'T EVEN REMEMBER IT!
My attorney made him return it & freeze the accounts.
Now almost 4 months later he still is reluctant to see me.
What do you all think I should do?
My final seperation papers are due Oct 27th.
Sunlover


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Be thankful that he doesn't want to see you, and move on with your life. Don't let this guy blow money on his you know what, hun.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask yourself what do you want?

What is best for you?

From there it will be easier to move on and help you more.

draconis


----------



## sunlover (Oct 17, 2008)

Draconis thanks.
He said he did not have an affair. He is now living over at his brothers home, which his mom & dad live next door. I call this the 
COMPOUND! My hubby is reluctant to come around when I invite him to come over. When he does come over he doesn't stay long & it seems he is wanting to leave. He just said in marriage counseling that "If I think I can get him in bed that things will be okay I'm wrong" I blew up! What is he thinking? This makes me think he's still having the affair which he denies. 
This is all too wierd for me right now.
Sunlover


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sunlover said:


> See, I'm disabled, no income had a very bad accident & suffer from fatigue & sleep a lot. He is my support.


This tells me a lot about your relationship with him. You sleep a lot, are fatigued, and see him as your caretaker. How much do you _need_ him? Do you have any support other then him? Do you know what he needs?


----------

